# white film over top of water



## shane132500 (Mar 27, 2012)

hey guys a white film has developed over the surface of my aquarium i have since removed it with the help of a cup but what is it


----------



## lavarock (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't know what it could be just wanted to offer a way to help get it off.

I am in process of cycling a tank, have black sand in which I rinsed thoroughly, but I keep getting a film on my water as well. I had shopvac sitting close by so I decided to use it to suck off the film. It does a pretty good job, you just have to make sure not to get it all the way in the water.


----------



## shane132500 (Mar 27, 2012)

i just sunk a cup very carefully til it was just pulling the surface tension and sucked it up that way
but i love the shop vac idea

the first day i set up my partners 20 gal tank her grand mother came in and asked us how we were planning to vacume it


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

Sometimes, a white, oily film comes from us - we have natural oils, but hand lotions make it worse. If it's this, it's pretty harmless, if unsightly. Some people have good luck with a surface skimmer, others just scoop it off.

Also look into some sort of fungus? Do you have new driftwood? - they very often lead to (harmless) fungal growths.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

Oftentimes it comes from fish food. I would recommend getting a surface (not protein) skimmer. They only cost about $10 and can be hooked up to HOB and canister filters. I use them and my water surface is always free of any film.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

set up a sump filtration problem solved =]


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

Sounds like protein to me. Make sure your breaking your surface tension with filter or bubbles. I run my bubbler alot now and its gone.


----------

